# small peg on right seatstay



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

There is a small peg on the right seatstay about 5 inches from the dropout facing the spokes, I cannot find anything on search as to what it is or does. Hickey I am sure you know.


----------



## Ttown (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably an old style chain hanger. you put the chain on the hook when the rear wheel is out.


----------

